# remember a time when you could talk to anyone?



## marund (Apr 8, 2011)

i remember being in middle school and parts of HS and not having social anxiety at ALL


its like something created in my head.

its sloowly getting better, i just really dont want to go out at all. its challenging to keep friends these days god

does anyone else relate? Does it kinda make you question reality? it can be good to get out of your head and look at it that way

If this doesn't apply to you, just tell me what makes you realize its not all real... step outside yourself.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

No, I never had a time like that. I've gotten worse, but I never had a time really when I could just talk to anyone


----------



## Eski (Aug 6, 2011)

I remember my first week at school, there use to be this boy who'd sit on the bench at playtime on his own all the time, so i'd go and sit next to him and ask what was up but he'd never respond in a good way, he'd either tell me to shut up or f*** off (only about 6-7y/o at the time) and i was having none of that so every day at play time i'd go sit next to him and ask him what he was doing but i'd always get a bad response of "go away, leave me alone, i dont like you, f*** you".

It then got to a point of where i would chase him around the playground, just him trying to get away from me.

Then he just stopped running. First friend i ever made, ben his name was, cool kid.

I could make friends with anyone in my school years and even had a couple of social circles. But somewhere down the line fear started to take over, peoples unspoken opinions started to matter and my own voice stopped carrying weight so it was better of staying in my head. meh


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

I remember when I was in Kindergarten and I was talking way too much. I was punished for it (time out). And you could probably guess what happened after that...


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

The last time I could do that was 6th grade. It was all down hill after that.


----------



## jg43i9jghy0t4555 (Jul 31, 2011)

marund said:


> does anyone else relate? Does it kinda make you question reality? it can be good to get out of your head and look at it that way


Yeah same, friends would come to me. Always. Except since I underwent a huge personality change and developed an online alter-ego, and I was able to make friends with anyone online.

If I wanted to I could go out and do something like what this guy does





just need someone to film it.

But there wouldn't necessarily be any motivation for me to meet interesting people, well except for game developers that I know live near me. They are interesting to me. But unless you do something *really awesome* and you get a reaction of awe or something, then, being outgoing isn't really worth it imo.


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

No, not really. Well, maybe; there was that time back in '03 where...


----------



## sickofshyness (Oct 18, 2011)

Nope, never.


----------



## wootmehver (Oct 18, 2007)

I've almost never been chatty.

In the rare times I have talked I'm very sure that I was chatting pretty ineffectively compared to a social butterfly...I talk too little, I didn't segue between topics smoothly...I interrupted the other person, etc.


----------



## ETM (Jan 25, 2012)

Yes. Last weekend, when I was drunk.


----------



## sleepytime (Feb 18, 2011)

Yea, I remember in secondary school (high school) I was pretty different. I recall one time going up to a girl in McDonalds who was sitting on her own and saying something like 'I don't know where my friends are today, so you're going to have to be my friend now', and we did actually become best friends for years afterwards. Hard to imagine that was actually me, it feels like a different person from a different lifetime.


----------



## Lostinsilence (Sep 15, 2011)

Nope always been shy, people would try to talk to me though.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Not really, when I was younger I could talk to people easier, but I was far from being able to talk to anyone easily.


----------



## borbiusle (Sep 26, 2009)

I remember up to the age of 12 I was a very chatty kid and kind of a show-off, was real big into martial arts, dancing, and had sky-high self-esteem. Then I went to high school and never figured out where I fit in and just slowly drifted out of the picture, and here I am today trying to figure out how to talk to people without feeling so not up-to-speed with the world.


----------



## Quinn the Eskimo (Jan 22, 2012)

I can relate. There were times in my life where I didnt have SA, namely when I was a small child. Growing up from being a small child I started developing it, but it was not as bad as it is now.. bc ive been through so much more crap since then and have been put down so much more since then

sucks to look back on better times. really. truly. sucks.


----------



## Christina123 (May 26, 2011)

Remember a time when you cold talk to anyone:

Last time I was drunk.


----------



## angiemarie (Dec 26, 2011)

I was slightly shy why I was in middle school and high school, but my anxiety started getting progressively worse when I was around 22. I honestly can't even think of what could have triggered it... buuuuut here we are. I would love to feel the way I did back in those days.


----------



## brycek34520 (Jan 17, 2012)

elementary school, i was like a semi popular kid... idk what happened


----------

